# LED licence plate lights



## dub(CAN)439 (Apr 22, 2008)

My girlfriends dad rolled up after dinner today in a nice new BMW 3 Series. One of the first things that caught my eye when I was looking around was that the licence plate lights were that nice sharp light blue that look like the HID headlights.
I snagged the owners manual from the glove box and searched for the bulb type so I could swap a set like that into the licence plate lights of my MK4 GLI, but I couldn't find them in the list with all the others. Apparently they are an LED light that BMW will service if they malfunction.
Is there any way to fit these to my car? will any other blue LED light work as long as the wattage matches the ones that are in there right now?


----------



## dub(CAN)439 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (dub(CAN)439)*

I think the answer may be in the 14.5v 39mm fuse type LED bulbs that some places like H2Sport or 42 Draft Designs sell.


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (dub(CAN)439)*

I bought some from tunerdomes.com...According to the Osram Sylvania website, your MK4 uses the same License Plate light which is a 6418
http://www.tunerdomes.com/inde...Id=49
According to the guy in this forum...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4209999 (15th post down because he had put the wrong link but on the 15th post he corrected himself...BTW, the link I posted above is the correct link)
...it works with no bulb out warnings on an MKV so I doubt it won't work on yours if it's the same size. Anyway, I ordered mine like almost 2 weeks ago but after I placed my order, I got an email from TunerDomes saying that they were getting a lot of complaints on those bulbs because they manufacturer F'd up on a bunch of them in an intent to make them better so they were burning out very quickly so tunerdomes told me they'd ship the new/fixed bulbs Friday the 12th....So I should get them next week. I'll let you know how they work.


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (dub(CAN)439)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub(CAN)439* »_I think the answer may be in the 14.5v 39mm fuse type LED bulbs that some places like H2Sport or 42 Draft Designs sell.

This man has all the answers.








I have them on my GLI, as well as every other bulb possible replaced with white LED's. Best looking and cheapest lighting mod possible.
[/thread]

EDIT: And no...thats not my car


_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 10:33 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## hateraide. (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (Red MK4_GLI)*

my 42DD burned out after 7 months. looking for a set like the above picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (dub(CAN)439)*

i decided to go cheap
.there not as bright. 











_Modified by BlackVDUB2.0 at 9:28 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (rodeopunk_je87)*

Just got mine in today from Tunerdomes and installed them....work perfectly!
















Why pay ECS $50!?
Get 'em here for about $25 shipped!
http://www.tunerdomes.com/inde...Id=49 
Plus, the owner David Delaney was very nice, professional and quick in all the email correspondence between us.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hateraide. (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (BlackVDUB2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVDUB2.0* »_i decided to go cheap
.there not as bright. 









_Modified by BlackVDUB2.0 at 9:28 PM 6-13-2009_

Which leds are these?

the tuner dome ones look the best for the buck


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (BlackVDUB2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVDUB2.0* »_i decided to go cheap
.there not as bright. 








_Modified by BlackVDUB2.0 at 9:28 PM 6-13-2009_

Are those LED? If so, are you sure they're aimed down, cuz I almost accidentally aimed them up and that's how they'll look....


----------



## Twiztid_Tom (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (rodeopunk_je87)*

ive had great experience with superbrightleds.com
every light on my mk2 is led from that sight and have all been installed for over 2 years and none have gone bad yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (Twiztid_Tom)*

Concept 1 in Calgary had em for 8.50 CDN


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: LED licence plate lights (MechEngg)*

Here are mine:
Before








and after


----------

